# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Anije Kosmike "Discovery" niset në pesë minuta...

## Fiori

...më saktësisht në 8:47 p.m. ET. Anija do të niset nga qëndra Kennedy Space Center e NASA në Cape Canaveral, Florida.


U nis...Pamje e mbrekullueshme në këto momente. Hera e parë në katër vjet që një anije kosmike niset natën.

44 milion kuaj fuqi me nje shpejtesi 5000 MPH (ne rritje).

Qielli eshte i paster me ne fund : ) Pasi te arrijne ne orbite, pjestaret e stafit ne anije do te kontrollojne per gjendjen e anijes. Nisja naten ka veshtirsite e veta ne lidhje me qartesine e pamjeve satelitore. Gjithashtu sipas MSNBC anija pritet te kthehet perseri ne Toke, para vitit te ri, sepse kompjuterat e anijes nuk jane programuar per ndryshimin e kalendarit nga 365 ditet e kalendarit te vjeter ne daten e pare te 2007.


Pjestarët e stafit të Discovery, nisja 9-të dhjetor 2006 :

*1.*Mark Polansky
*2.*Christer Fuglesang 
*3.*Sunita Williams
*4.*William Oefelein
*5.*Robert Curbeam
*6.*Joan Higginbotham



Me poshte eshte pamje e nisjes se anijes Disovery naten, ne vitin 2000 :

[youtube]DyOYPbjQhT4[/youtube]

----------


## Darius

E ndoqa me teleskopin tim dhe po vazhdoj ta ndjek. Kush ka teleskop me digital zoom dhe display stationary center keto jane koordinatat qe mund ta ndjeki:

*28°33′21″N, 80°36′17″W*

Pamje fantastike. Sa me shume largohet aq me qarte i duken konturet. E prisja qe mbreme po na e futi koha e keqe. Thashe se do dilja huq edhe sot  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Brari

diku ne oren 23 e 32 (me oren e tiranes) minuta mendohet te behet ulja ne toke.. e anijes Discaver..

Moti ne florida nuk premton per nje zbritje te lehte te anijes keshtu qe i kan dhene urdher  ekuipazhit te beje dhe nje xhiro ekstra rreth Globit..  por mbetet alternativa te zbrese ne bazen e Kalifornise ose nju meksiko.. ne se shihet e veshtire ulja ne Florida.. 

Kush po e ndjek situaten..?

----------


## Brari

dhe 15 minuta..

Dalshin me sukses heronjte e njerzimit.. astronautet trima.. e shkofshin shendosh e mire pran familjeve te tyre!

----------


## Brari

nje zbritje e shkelqyer..

Bravoooooooooooooooo..

----------

